# Cottontail Rabbit



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've put in quite a lot of time walking old fence rows with trees and brush at farm fields while squirrel hunting and also scouting for deer, and I'm just not seeing any rabbits. What might be the reason? Is it because they are only active at a certain time that I'm not seeing them or is the rabbit population suffering?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hard to say. Don't what the 'yote, fox, feral cat population is in your area. Also hawks and owls. They could also be sitting in heavy cover and letting you walk by. My buddy has a thicket loaded with bunnies and we see them most active in the early morning, late evening and at night. Get tons of pics of them at night on the game cam.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I e been out twice now, first time jumped 4 got one. The next day the wife and I walked for hours and didn't jump any! Was awfully windy so I'm hoping they were just holed up. I plan to be out as much as possible. I'm ready for a little snow


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Weather and time of day can mean a ton especially early season I've had days where I didn't think there were any rabbits only to have the dogs run for 3 hrs the next week. Later in the year when they start to rut it doesn't matter so much as there are always a few on their feet even below zero middle of the day and so on.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Hard to say. Don't what the 'yote, fox, feral cat population is in your area. Also hawks and owls. They could also be sitting in heavy cover and letting you walk by. My buddy has a thicket loaded with bunnies and we see them most active in the early morning, late evening and at night. Get tons of pics of them at night on the game cam.


There is a neighbor with about 10 feral cats that all live outside. They roam the fields and there is really nothing I can do about them. Its a tough situation because it is a relative of mine. I have a feeling they are destroying wildlife.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

10 feral cats would be a big problem. Cats are tough on young rabbits. A lot of rabbits may still be in unharvested crop fields. Wait until all the crops are off and the weather drives bunnies into heavy cover. With a little snow you can determine whether an area has a decent rabbit population or not.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

GalionLex said:


> 10 feral cats would be a big problem. Cats are tough on young rabbits. A lot of rabbits may still be in unharvested crop fields. Wait until all the crops are off and the weather drives bunnies into heavy cover. With a little snow you can determine whether an area has a decent rabbit population or not.


Some good points. Feral cats are a major reason for loss of small game. Everybody wants to blame 'yotes and foxes, especially 'yotes, when it may be cats! IDK, you might want to invest in a nice, quiet air rifle. Something sub-sonic that goes "thup" instead of "crack!" Wait a minute, who am I talking to?! You're an airgun ninja! And then it's, "Oh! Fluffy didn't come home? What a shame!" Depending on the situation I can understand wanting a few good mousers around, but not good rabbiters! They still need to feed the barn cats occasionally!

I belong to a fish & game club just over the line in PA. The place is, basically, one big thicket! We thought it strange that we'd never bounce a bunny while pheasant hunting. When we had some snowy winters, boy did we get an education! There were bunny tracks everywhere! The place is loaded with them. Just because you don't see them, doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I did get out yesterday with my Dad and my 11 year old female litter mates. 100% day. That doesn't happen often...... three tracks, three rabbits. The ole' girls did a great job. All bunnies were taken with .410 Contender pistols. Those little guns add a lot of challenge and fun to the hunt.


----------

